# Ticket Question



## mqc1079 (Jan 12, 2005)

6 years ago I was pulled over in CT by a CT State Trooper I was given a $200 speeding ticket. I recently started thinking maybe I did not pay the citation. I called the CT State Police department yesterday and told them I live in Mass and was checking to see if I have any warrants issued in CT for the unpaid ticket. The Trooper asked me if I had been pulled over in Mass since I told him yes and he said if I had a warrant it would of showed up when I was pulled over in Mass. 

Is this true? Are CT and MA computer connected for traffic citations?

Thanks


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

Is there a reason you think the CT State Trooper was lying to you?


----------



## mapd (May 1, 2006)

Yup...there is reciprocity between MA and CT and eventually your license would be suspended in MA for the non-paid ticket (once CT suspended your right to operate) or at a very least your license in MA would be non-renewable


----------



## mqc1079 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you, I was not sure if it was a Trooper or not he had to put me on hold to ask someone



mapd said:


> Yup...there is reciprocity between MA and CT and eventually your license would be suspended in MA for the non-paid ticket (once CT suspended your right to operate) or at a very least your license in MA would be non-renewable


----------



## Norkem (Nov 22, 2005)

If your CT ticket was a mail-in Infraction ticket for speeding and you failed to pay it, your privilege to drive in CT would have been suspended and since MA is a member of the No Bail Compact, MA would have suspended your MA drivers license. Fail to pay a Title 14 Infraction ticket only leads to a license suspension in CT.

If you mailed-in a not guilty plea, and failed to appear in court, then CT would issue an arrest warrant for Fail to Respond.

If your speeding ticket was a Misdemeanor ticket, then a court appearance is mandatory and if you don't show up, a warrant would be issued for Failure To Appear 2nd degree.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mqc1079 said:


> 6 years ago I was pulled over in CT by a CT State Trooper I was given a $200 speeding ticket. I recently started thinking maybe I did not pay the citation. I called the CT State Police department yesterday and told them I live in Mass and was checking to see if I have any warrants issued in CT for the unpaid ticket. The Trooper asked me if I had been pulled over in Mass since I told him yes and he said if I had a warrant it would of showed up when I was pulled over in Mass.
> 
> Is this true? Are CT and MA computer connected for traffic citations?
> 
> Thanks


no they are not connected, and no the warrant would not show up. Years ago they did issue warrants in Ma. for unpaid citations. Now they just yank your license. Don't know if CT isssues warrants for MV Violations.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Also,

Just because you got pulled over doesn't mean that your license was run by the officer(s) that stopped you.

You won't get picked up for an out-of-state traffic warrant here. Minor warrants usually aren't entered into NCIC so they usually don't show up accross state lines. (Also, To get arrested for an out-of-state offense here the crime must have a penalty of over 1 year in jail) 

Like others have said - If your license is suspended in CT you are suspended here. If you are operating after suspension you can be arrested.


----------

